# Today's sermons?



## reaganmarsh (Aug 6, 2017)

What did you hear preached today in worship? 

In our AM worship, our elder candidate preached from Mt 7.21-23, on being known by God. In our PM worship, I began what will be a 2-3 part exposition of Jer 9.23-24, on boasting in God.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 7, 2017)

We heard a sermon from John 1:19-28 on John's testimony to Christ's transcendent excellence.


----------



## Edm (Aug 7, 2017)

Rev 2 v 12-17.


----------



## Jake (Aug 7, 2017)

Continued in Philippians 2, particularly on the phrase "working out your salvation." Evening was continuing in Revelation 7, but we weren't able to attend.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Aug 7, 2017)

Preached on Jonah 1:7-10. We talked about God's discipline, why Jonah's sin was so bad, and the cross. Had never thought about the parallels between Adam and Jonah in this passage. In 1:10, the sailors say, "What is this you have done?" Same phrase from Genesis 3. Because Jonah sinned, everyone on the boat suffered...sounds familiar. On that boat, the many suffered for the sin of the one; but at the cross, the One suffered for the sins of the many.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 7, 2017)

Preached on 1 Samuel 12. Wonderful text that reminds us that we must go forward in the fresh grace of God rather than dwell on the past, thinking we can somehow make up for our sins.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 7, 2017)

I continued my exposition of the book of Judges and preached on the emptiness of idolatry from Judges 18:13-26.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 7, 2017)

It is greatly edifying to see what y'all are preaching and hearing!


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2017)

One of the assistant pastors preached on the end times from 2 Peter 3:10-18. Afterwards, one of our Sunday School teachers taught a lesson riffing off of that discussing how other world religions view the end times, and ending with the acceptable views in the PCA.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 14, 2017)

Yesterday, I preached Mk 11.1-11 in the AM upon Christ's triumphal entry. In the PM, I preached Jer 9.23-24, upon boasting in God. It is a joy unlike anything else in the world to preach the Scriptures.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 14, 2017)

We heard a sermon from Romans 10:9-10 reminding us that confessing Jesus as Lord means that we are also confessing ourselves to be His bond-slaves. It is important to see both sides of the coin, if you will.

"When you understand that you are acknowledging your slavery to Jesus as you confess Him as Lord, the Christian life of service and discipleship in obedience to God‘s law becomes very clear. Because of our sin and unclear or unbalanced preaching, many think that Christianity is simply choosing Jesus as your Savior. That having done this there is no necessity of walking with Jesus and living so as to serve Jesus. How many in this day think that they can have Jesus as their personal 
Saviour without having Him as their Lord? How many believe that they can have justification and a guaranteed entrance into eternal bliss without ever pursuing sanctification?

"Jesus teaches something quite contrary in Matthew 7:13-14. Here He exhorts you to walk in the narrow way. He exhorts you to live for Him in righteousness. In verses15-20, Jesus graphically teaches the truth about life. Then in verses 22-23, our Lord warns that those who refuse to walk narrow way, or to live for Him in the pursuit of holiness will not enter heaven. Jesus then concludes His sermon with an unforgettable illustration to build your house upon the rock. Those who build upon the sand are those who have some academic notions about Jesus‘ Lordship but it never grips their hearts so as to control their lives. Those who build upon the rock are those who sincerely believe Him to the the Lord and their Lord so they do the hard work, by grace, to conform their lives to His will, to godliness."

-Pastor Jeff Black; sermon on Romans 10:9-10.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 14, 2017)

I continued my series in Judges and preached on the Levite and his concubine from Judges 19. Difficult text, but it was rewarding to see what the Lord is teaching us through it.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 14, 2017)

We heard a continuation on Matt. 18 and the need to be prepared for sin among us. We were encouraged to be well-schooled in the word so we can offer a gentle admonition as needed. It is part of a larger, excellent series on the church.


----------



## Parmenas (Aug 14, 2017)

Yesterday, I heard a sermon on John 11:25-27, but at home I read Jonathan Edwards' sermon "God Glorified in Man's Dependence" on I Corinthians 1:29-31.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 14, 2017)

Wighardus said:


> at home I read Jonathan Edwards' sermon "God Glorified in Man's Dependence" on I Corinthians 1:29-31.



Love that sermon. JE was a tremendous gift to the Church.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timotheos (Aug 14, 2017)

Preaching through Zechariah. Here is part 1 of chapter 7. It was mostly on understanding worship as formative rather than merely expression.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 14, 2017)

Galatians 5 and how it applied to today's situation. It was kind of weird but applicable to the situation in the Southeast. Everyone needs God's Justification or imputation of Christ's righteousness. That fixes a lot of things. God brings in those he has justified from all Nations. Serve your neighbor and love them. That is where we need to start. I agreed with that.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 14, 2017)

Wighardus said:


> read Jonathan Edwards' sermon "God Glorified in Man's Dependence" on I Corinthians 1:29-31.


 That too is one of my absolute favorite sermons!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

